# "أعداء اللغة العربية" إلكتروني



## ابن سينا (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذا رابط كتاب "أعداءاللغة العربية" إلكترونيك /سليم إسحاق الحشيم:
http://www.4shared.com/file/218644874/efd21783/Aadaollogha.html


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (14 فبراير 2010)

*






وعليكم السلآم ورحمة الله وبركآآآآتة ..


أبن سينآ لآ عدمنآك وامثالك من الاشخاص الايجابيين .. واذا لم تجد أحد يدعو لك و يشكرك لآ تنتظرنآ نحن معشر السلبيين
أعمل و واصل عطائك واجرك على الذي لآ يغفو و لآ يسهو ..


جآري التحميل .. بآرك الله فيك ..


مودتي

أخيك //

ملآعب الآسنة ’’




*


----------



## ابن سينا (14 فبراير 2010)

ملاعب الأسنة قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ملاعب الأسنة قال:


> *
> 
> مودتي
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الفاضل ملاعب الأسنة بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وفضله...وجزاك الله كل الخير على كلماتك الطيبة المؤنسة ,وأدامك عزيزًا فاضلًا.
والحق أن أجري عند الله,والله لا ينسى عباده من رحمته وفضله وعظيم أجره


----------

